# "Ghost" OG Kush



## chemdawg (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are some shots of my OG. Grown from fems of the "Ghost" cut


----------



## Diversified (Feb 23, 2010)

That's purdy!


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah...yes that looks mighty icky sticky.....


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2010)

.NICE  chem .. I found the ghost cut a tad 'picky' to grow, but the results were mind numbing ... and some of the stinkiest pot I ever grew 
I lost the cutting several years ago  :cry: ......:baby:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 24, 2010)

awesome looking bud!


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah the OG is stupifyingly potent but I like something a little more funtional so Chemdawg and especially Bubba kush are my medicine of choice.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 25, 2010)

Info on the "Ghost" cut?  I hate living on the East Coast...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

Man I'd like to see that in my shack!...or better yet in my bong!


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't have much info on the OG Ghost cut but I've grown 'em all with genetics from Spain and Cali and found this one by far the best. I read this somewhere about it though, posted on another forum. I think it was RIU.


Did a mixed grow of Cali Connection and DR Greenthumb Seeds and results:
Cost per pack (sample)
CC Tahoe= $125
DRGT OG KUSH=200
Doc's seeds are almost twice the price but they are S1's.
Yields:
CC Tahoe = 1.9 oz's per plant avg. 40 day veg 70 day flower
DRGT OG = 2.8 oz's per plant 40 day veg 55 day flower
Smoke report:
CC Tahoe = taste 8.5 bud density 6.0
high 8.5 (with 3 hits) duration of high 45 mins
DRGT OG = taste 9.5 bud density 8.5
high 9.0 (2 hits) duration 2 hours

Conclusion: although DRGT seeds are very expensive the final cost after comparing to one of the best strains out there, the cost is very competetive.
There was also some DNA Genetic strains (OG #18 and LA Confidential) that were not up to par for comparison.
DRGT's experiance really comes out after growing out his strains. IMO CC strains are over hyped and DRGT's are under hyped. There were also other strains grown DRGT Chemdawg's which is more powerful than both the above strains with avg. yields of 4.5 oz's per plant.
DRGT wins hands down with potency and yields

The greenthumb version is on sale for $150


----------



## Hick (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Info on the "Ghost" cut?  I hate living on the East Coast...


the OG like the BK origonated as "elites".. "clone only" strains. IMO they were/are simply exceptional phenotypes that "did not" reflect in every plant from the origonal seeds. 
 Thus, they can only "truely" be acquired through cuttings. 
  I have no idea if the "S1", _selfed_ seeds reflect the true quality or not.


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm no expert but I think they are pretty much likwe the clone they were made from.


----------

